# Super III



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

There were some " Aurora/AFX Super III" chassis on the bay yesterday. I couldn't find a lot of information on them. They were cheap so I bought one. Are these rare? Are they real or is it something someone put together?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Could be real could be fakes. I don't bother to stop to look at them on ebay because I do not know a real from a fake. I was never into lexan body's so I didn't buy them 100 years ago when they came out new. Guess I should have......lol.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Probably clones.Post up a pic or two.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I haven't received them yet but I got a few off the site.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fake!!!!
the pan is a somewhat rare hop up pan for AFX.
I don't think the arm is a quad and if it is it is from an XLerator with the shaft changed.
it appears to be a blue tip green wire not a 4OHM Quadralam.
magnets are DASH, which are great, but not Aurora.
standard AFX chassis, no brush tubes.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Guys thanks for your help! another chassis to do something with.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you probably got what you paid for though.
looks like with a proper tuning it will handle real well and have good speed.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

definitely so. Another project for sure.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

With all due respect to Alpink, I have always believed these to be from the never released Super III. I have a chassis in the same configuration - blue tip drag arm and white/red aurora magnets (not Dash). There is supporting information on the web that the black pan is not aftermarket, but truly from the scrapped Super III project. I treasure mine. Be happy with yours.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen those black pans somewhere, not really sure if they're Aurora. The research is on!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I agree with Alpink

if it was a super III, the lexan body nubs are not on the gear plate.
why would aurora step so far away from the II??

ok
found this:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I gotta go with AL on this one too.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

ruralradio said:


> I've seen those black pans somewhere, not really sure if they're Aurora. The research is on!


I think i have seen them in unpainted form either brass or stamped steel.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as I look at the pic i found, my only hesitation is there is no afx logo??
maybe a 3rd party was selling these??


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Aurora p/n 1801-010 

Here is a link to a picture

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/original-aurora-afx-chassis-pan-111433029


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cut from the below link:

http://www.riggenho.com/flynnsuper7.htm

"He [Chris Rolph] said he had a supply of the never released Super III weight kit pans."


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

The little bit of info that I gathered before I bought one was 1801-010 stamped on the pan. If anything I started an interesting discussion.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

but the other links make me think even more that it not a super III.

maybe someone purchased one of made up cars and thought it was a super III.

Just because someone heard the pan was for a super III form someone else does not make it fact.

I am just saying I have seen media run with facts that are not facts way to often. this may be in the same line of interesting non facts.

but i could be 100% wrong


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there is a custom armature winder and chassis builder named Alan Galinko in NY who made some good Outlaw T-jets and I am pretty sure that he marketed a "SUPER III" of his own design.
Alan helped further the ideas of making pancake chassis function to their best capacity.
it appears that Alan is no longer involved otherwise I would call and ask him.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just saw a post somewhere with him telling folks he will get them power supplies


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking
Thanks for the cool pic.
Those super11 & 111 are really cool looking cars.

gt40


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have one. This is how I got it, attached to a Super II chassis.






It does not have the corredt gear plate or armature.

Marty


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I wish I would have bought them back in the day...I don't know enough about them to spend big money on them now.....Oh well.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I got mine in yesterday. I just checked to see if it ran. Needs some tweaking. Plus I'll have to figure out what body I'll put on it. I got it for $25 and free shipping, so not too bad.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Punisher2009 said:


> I got mine in yesterday. I just checked to see if it ran. Needs some tweaking. Plus I'll have to figure out what body I'll put on it. I got it for $25 and free shipping, so not too bad.


I could deal with that price.......congrats.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I think there was a guy named "Tony_Somthing" who used to run the Aberdeen, Maryland Slot car show who put together some cars from NOS parts and sold then as Super IIIs.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys, The part number is definitely Aurora. The pan fits an AFX chassis nicely so I don't think it was meant to be a "super" anything, just Aurora's way of getting into the aftermarket parts arena. Could have been something made especially for someone like the front weights for Sears SUPER TRACTION.......... I have been looking for data on it but none so far. The Maryland Slot Car Show years ago was held in Essex. Tony Tusing ran it and a vendor made his own Super II bodies and mounted them on Super II chassis and packaged them nicely calling them Super III's. They were selling in the hundreds and I am not sure how many he made at the time. I don't remember who the vendor was. Bob Beers


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think the Aurora p/n is valid. The only "hop-up" item I can find listed in the Aurora service catalogs is #1461 Hop-up kit. It had rims,tires,lectern bodies and some decals, no pans. The "1800" series numbers were used or the Speed Shifter line. I cannot find any other references using 1801. I'll dig through the Auto World catalogs next. It most likely is a 3rd party part, maybe Champion, LaGanke, Auto World or AJ's/TwinnK.

-Paul


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

check the facts in the newer thread...... Bob B


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd have to see that P/N in an Aurora Catalog or REH catalog. I never recall seeing those.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have one somewhere.
don't ask where right now though!
LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" Well since I started this I would personally like to say thanks Bob! If there's anyone interested there another right now on the bay. "

be notified that Auto World has a SUPER III inline chassis that is in no way related to Aurora pancake products..
hoiw about a link to the current eBay listing?


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's the link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/original-au...349130?hash=item235c79ea8a:g:e~wAAOSw7hRWOoJT


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I know the difference between the Auto World Super III and the one we've been discussing for the past few days.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you. interesting listing. I have all those parts including correct gear plate, armatures and unpainted body.
cool body though.
a tad pricey for what is included.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeh fortunately I got mine cheap $25.00 But I need a body and wheels.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have original unpainted bodies and CORRECT WHEELS. pm ME


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I just finished a super 2 clone with a mean green arm and the 2 piece weight set. waiting on delivery of a Ferrari 612 body to see if it fits.

I do like the look of the 1 piece weight setup.

Did anyone else notice that the bay one for sale is a mix. it has a super 3 weight on it, or is that my imagination? the 2 piece weights are about 10-15 and aren't hard to find.


----------



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

Auto World Super III body clip

From <Auto World Super III HO Slot Car Parts

Anyone tell me anything about these? are these the same as the viper V1 chassis clips?

I do love the Super3 NASCAR bodies, but the Super III chassis ... well ... ugh!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe that the indents in the Super III chassis are not in the same place as with a Tomy, BSRT G3 or Viper chassis, so the clips for each type would not be interchangeable. The chassis that I have is an early version, perhaps they have been changed more recently. I do know someone that bought a number of Super IIIs to be used as IROC cars about two years ago, I will inquire about the body clips.
A desperate person could grind off the tabs that fit into the chassis and glue the clips in place.


----------



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks @ Richard Dumas 
I also came across these for lexan bodies

http://www.slotcarsdirect.com/images/clip.jpg

It looks like it has double sided sticky tape along the flat side of the clip ... I was toying with your glue idea to the flat surface of these clips then not damaging the body or the chassis...

If I could get the spacing lined up correctly it wouldn't be that hard to " hobby cast" a few resin molds of these clips for versatility on the home track ?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you wanted to glue the clip to a body it is easy enough to position things correctly. First put a little oil on the chassis before you place the clip. Mix up some slow setting epoxy glue and apply that to the chassis. Put the body on the chassis and put the whole works on a spare track section. You will then need to put shims under the front and back of the body to keep it in the right place until the epoxy sets. 
Last year I needed to mount big rig truck bodies on Mega G+ chassis for an IROC style race, in that case I made tabs out of ABS plastic and epoxied those to the bodies.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

There is no Super III...….I believe the weight pan to be a collective effort from AFX and Old Auto World.....it was arguably the best part from the Super II chassis.

--------------------------
Slot Car Johnnie's


----------

